# Kreditkartenbetrug



## prosecco2003 (24 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

auf meinem Kontoauszug bemerkte ich kürzlich eine Gutschrift:
Gutschrift
VISAUMSATZ 406020000xxxxxxx
PKRSER.COM/0xx00x0xx 17.10.
INTERNET GB 399,00

Es handelte sich um eine Gutschrift von 399 Euro durch PKSER.COM

Da ich noch nie mit der Firma etwas zu tun hatte ließ ich die Kreditkarte sofort sperren. 
Drei Tage später kam eine Belastung der Karte mit 230 Euro von der gleichen Firma hinterher.
Über eine Suchmaschine fand ich heraus, dass PKser ein Abrechnungssystem für Online Spielbanken ist. 
Hat da jemand mit meinen Kartendaten gezockt und dabei auch noch gewonnen?!?
Oder ist das Geldwäsche?
Wer hat so etwas schon mal gehört bzw. was ist zu tun?
Gruß
Pro


----------



## Reducal (24 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kreditkartenbetrug*



prosecco2003 schrieb:


> Hat da jemand mit meinen Kartendaten gezockt und dabei auch noch gewonnen?!?


..meine aus dem Bauch raus, dass das eine schlüssige Erklärung ist.



prosecco2003 schrieb:


> ...was ist zu tun?


Schließe dich mit deiner Kreditkartengesellschaft od. Bank kurz und kläre mit denen gemeinsam den Fall.

Abweisung der Gutschrift
Widerspruch gegen Belastung
Sperrung des Unternehmen für Buchungen über deine Karte


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kreditkartenbetrug*

Das Unternehmen ist laut  Whois in Vanouver/Canada registriert 
allerdings nicht mit öffentlich zugänglichem Firmennamen 


> PKSER.COM
> c/o Whois IDentity Shield


es gibt nur sehr wenige Google Treffer und der  schon länger her 
http://www.visordown.com/forums/showthread.php?t=181869


> eandow. 20-Nov-2004, 20:07. the same thing has happened to me with the pkser.com. just wanted to now if your bank found out what happened and who did it ...


dieser von diesem Jahr 
http://www.e-pariuri.ro/forum/viewthread.php?tid=6080


> De altfel pe extrasul de cont arata bani depusi la pkser.com ( sau ceva de genul asta) - te si avertizeaza ca asa va aparea.


scheint sich in beiden Fällen um Gamblingabrechnungen  zu handeln
http://forum.grisoft.cz/freeforum/read.php?7,66205,66667


> I googled the PKSER site and found a young couple who got stung for $450. They downloaded a poker game from a website mentioned on a TV Poker program.


----------

